# The even BIGGER return: Floyd Landis



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Umm, suprised I'm first to post

http://www.wtopnews.com/?nid=210&sid=1582178

Tour of Calif with Ouch Racing


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

What's the surprise? The fact that he's back or that his debut is at the TOC?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

People down here have been seeing him training for months. No real surprise here.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

I expect Floyd to do well. This is probably his biggest race this season. Most of the big names there will be using it as a tune up race, Floyd will be treating this like his super bowl.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

rward325 said:


> People down here have been seeing him training for months. No real surprise here.



Well thanks for letting the rest of us in on the "suprise". :blush2: 

Was it a big secret? If you knew it was going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

BIGBOB said:


> Well thanks for letting the rest of us in on the "suprise". :blush2:
> 
> Was it a big secret? If you knew it was going on. :thumbsup:


Who pissed in your Cheerios today? Obviously it was not secret as many people knew it. It had just not been mentioned here. I just said it was not surprise to me that he would be racing ToC.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

rward325 said:


> Obviously it was not secret as many people knew it. It had just not been mentioned here. I just said it was not surprise to me that he would be racing ToC.


Cheerios SUCK, without the appropriate amount of sugar. Partial to Frosted Flakes.
Betting more than a few did not know, with first hand knowledge, as you purport?


Don't take it personal. 


*"People down here have been seeing him training for months. No real surprise here."*


Just saying,,You see Floyd training, well, say something.
After the fact people wanna say WTF.



You know, like me.  











Don't hate the playa. Hate the game.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

Geuss this marks my first and last foray into Pro Cycling.     :aureola:


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"This isn't some kind of statement to shut down the critics or any kind of changing-the-world project of mine".

Is this directed towards Lance?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I think it's referring to lance, but not in a catty way... more in a "that's just not me" sort of way. I've got friends of friends that are buddies with Floyd & apparently he thinks that he & Lance are more awesome that 99% of the guys out there.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

Man I really don't like floyd I wish he would just go away.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

That's really too bad. He is a really nice guy. **** happens.

oh please... do I have to say "poop"happens?

B


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> I think it's referring to lance, but not in a catty way... more in a "that's just not me" sort of way. I've got friends of friends that are buddies with Floyd & apparently he thinks that he & Lance are more awesome that 99% of the guys out there.


I am not sure he's wrong (on the bike); very few racers ever end up as team leaders on a Protour team. Anyone who did is probably safely within the 1% category. Heck, you have to be stunningly good just to fetch water bottles all day.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

He could at least man up and admit to his past mistakes... until then I don't think anyone should give him the time of day.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Why? He served his time, he has to admit nothing to anyone. I am glad to see him back to racing and moving on, it is much better then ending up in a downward depression spin and ending up committing suicide. Screw HATERs I am glad he is racing and welcome him back.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

I've met the guy before and he is a real nice dude. Maybe he's just a people person, but i favor him over LA any day. I know LA is doing amazing things and I respect him for that, he's a great rider(the greatest) but on a personal level, ehhhhhhh I don't think people skills are his thing.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome back, Floyd.

He served his time. No apology required.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I hope he kicks azz!!!!


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

SRV said:


> Welcome back, Floyd.
> 
> He served his time. No apology required.


How about an apology to Lemond?

His parents?

His wife?

His fans?


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

take the dope talk to the doping forum


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

His choice of friends leaves a great deal to be desired - the behaviour he condoned re: Lemond is enough to put the 'nice guy' tag firmly beyond reach. And if being appalled by that kind of behaviour makes me a 'hater' (stupid, puerile term that that is) so be it.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Bianchigirl said:


> His choice of friends leaves a great deal to be desired - the behaviour he condoned re: Lemond is enough to put the 'nice guy' tag firmly beyond reach. And if being appalled by that kind of behaviour makes me a 'hater' (stupid, puerile term that that is) so be it.


Please don't be so easy to concede the fight on the use of the word "hater." We've all seen how mischaracterizations have been unfairly applied in the political arena.

You're 100% accurate in your assertions.

This idea from others that he's a nice guy?

We all know what he wrote on the nets how it was going to be a race to the bottom and he was going to reveal stuff about Lemond that you wish you didn't know.

Extorting someone with revelations of child molestation.

In my book that's a sick guy. Thanks for not backing down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

lookrider said:


> Please don't be so easy to concede the fight on the use of the word "hater." We've all seen how mischaracterizations have been unfairly applied in the political arena.
> 
> You're 100% accurate in your assertions.
> 
> ...


As I recall that WASN'T Landis, but hanger-on in the Landis camp who was dumped over it. 

Also, Lemond's later getting caught and dumped by Trek on the EP fraud issue and the related skeezy things he had pulled showed that there was plenty in Lemond's adult life that he probably didn't want revealed to the few remaining people drinking his bitter brand of koolaid. Ever notice that from his racing career on, the one constant factor in Greg's poisonous relations with other's on and off the bike is Greg. His teammates are out to get him, the peloton is out to get him, his business partners are out to get him, Trek is out to get him. 

The Badger is much better regarded now then Greg, who stature probably can't get too much lower. Who's fault is that? "they" or Greg's own faults?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

for the record, Landis told Will Geoghegan about a private conversation he had with Lemond, Landis went on the forums at the Daily Peloton and threatened about something big if Lemond testified, Geoghegan was the one who called Lemond before he testified at Pepperdine. Geoghegan was fired over it (was Landis's business manager). A few months after the trial, I met up with Geoghegan on a ride - still wearing Landis kit (the surgical company) on a team BMC.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*a shameful example of human behaviour*



Tugboat said:


> He could at least man up and admit to his past mistakes... until then I don't think anyone should give him the time of day.


I was going to say basically the same thing, but you beat me to it.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> As I recall that WASN'T Landis, but hanger-on in the Landis camp who was dumped over it.
> 
> Also, Lemond's later getting caught and dumped by Trek on the EP fraud issue and the related skeezy things he had pulled showed that there was plenty in Lemond's adult life that he probably didn't want revealed to the few remaining people drinking his bitter brand of koolaid. Ever notice that from his racing career on, the one constant factor in Greg's poisonous relations with other's on and off the bike is Greg. His teammates are out to get him, the peloton is out to get him, his business partners are out to get him, Trek is out to get him.
> 
> The Badger is much better regarded now then Greg, who stature probably can't get too much lower. Who's fault is that? "they" or Greg's own faults?


In your rush to slam Lemond you end up looking silly. Stevesbike covered it well, it was much more then some "hanger on" and the phone call was the continuation of earlier witness intimidation tactics by "Good Guy" Landis....wonder what Floyd did not want Greg talking about that caused him to write such threats?

Lemond has been proven right again and again. You would have to be ignorant of the history of the sport not know what went on at the 85 & 86 Tours, it is not like Lemond invented it. Getting $42 million from Tim Blixeths, Floyd being proven a lier, and Trek about to be embarrassed in court ....the one consistent is that Lemond wins. 

The only people who believe that Lemond's stature has suffered are the clueless fans who do not like him questioning the myth of their hero. In Europe, the home of the sport, he is still highly regarded and respected for not just his accomplishments but his outspoken efforts to help the sport.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

In the future, please don't mention pro cyclists and avoid abbreviating Los Angeles on this forum. It attracks Dope Forum squatters like flies to poo.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Wow, what lengths will you go to?*



Coolhand said:


> As I recall that WASN'T Landis, but hanger-on in the Landis camp who was dumped over it.


It was Will Geohagen and both you and I know he Floyd's personal manager. We also know that Floyd was present when Will made the call and that Floyd didn't fire him immediately. Your characterization of him as a hanger on is pathetic.

We also know that Floyd was threatening Greg with the child molestation info that Greg confided to him about. This was documented for all the world to see on the internet and brought out during Floyd's hearings and was not contradicted by Floyd. 

So it's ok to have a race to the bottom to expose someone's history as a victim of molestation to stop them from speaking out on a subject they have every right to speak out about?

Is this representative of *your* values?

Gotta Go, no time to address the other silliness.


----------



## Stasera (Mar 6, 2006)

Bianchigirl said:


> His choice of friends leaves a great deal to be desired - the behaviour he condoned re: Lemond is enough to put the 'nice guy' tag firmly beyond reach. And if being appalled by that kind of behaviour makes me a 'hater' (stupid, puerile term that that is) so be it.


I agree completely.

Landis is not just a cheat and a liar, but a despicable bully. 

The term "hater" is a facile and impotent insult, but I'm proud to say that I hate the behavior Landis displayed in his attempt to get away with his doping. Landis's actions of blackmailing Greg Lemond by threatening to reveal his childhood sexual abuse, passing Lemond's secret on to his friends, and then sitting by while one of those friends used that private information to make a vile, threatening phone call to Lemond were not the actions of a "nice person."


----------

